# fish and plant problems



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

I just started a 5g planted tank, it has 20w of fluorescent lighting, a river soil with gravel on top substrate that has been in there for over a year (used to keep goldfish feeders in the tank for my piranha), I never had a problem with fish dying until I planted it, 
Everything else is growing like a weed especially my vals they grow almost an inch every day, the only thing that doesn't seem to be growing at all is java fern. The leaves are getting holes in them then rotting away, some of the old val leaves are doing the same but the younger ones are replacing them faster than they are lost. I tested the water a couple days ago (would do it now but im at work)
Ph 7.2
GH 90ppm
Kh 60ppm
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 20ppm
Phosphate 2 ppm

2 of my neon's died yesterday for no apparent reason and managed to rot to mush during my shift, I left in the morning they were fine came back at night and they were mush on the bottom, the other fish are doing good, the oto and remaining tetras look good with no sign of disease.
Please help me find out what happened to my tank so I can prevent it from happening again and get some more fish
James Hogan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi there,
I don't know much about planted tanks because i tend to lose my plants so darn quick that i just stick to driftwood. I will move this to the plant forum so you can get some educated answers.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Do you have Co2 in there?If you have then probably during night time that plants do not absorb the Co2 your KH went up and you had also a PH drop.......


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

No co2 except for what is normally present with a soil substrate, another neon died today, before it died it looked thin, i also noticed some worms on the bottom of the tank sticking out of the substrate, i think what has happend is that these worms are paracites and they got into the neons and ate all their food so they starved.
if anyone thinks different plz tell me

(excuse typing its very late christmas night)


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

spreerider said:


> No co2 except for what is normally present with a soil substrate, another neon died today, before it died it looked thin, i also noticed some worms on the bottom of the tank sticking out of the substrate, i think what has happend is that these worms are paracites and they got into the neons and ate all their food so they starved.
> if anyone thinks different plz tell me
> 
> (excuse typing its very late christmas night)
> [snapback]815744[/snapback]​


Are you saying you used natural soil from an actual river? That would be the problem is my guess. You could try using potting soil (without the floaty things) instead, if you feel you must have soil.

However, it isn't necessary. You really should replace it with Seachem Flourite, or similar substrates. Nobody I know uses natural soil in their planted tanks.


----------

